# Legacy of Death OoC



## TerraDave (Jul 7, 2011)

The current in-character thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...rt-IX-The-Ultimate-Tomb&p=6283735#post6283735



The previous ones:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?348989-Legacy-of-Death-Part-VIII-Behind-the-Doors

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ttle-Granny-knows-Hades&p=6172542#post6172542

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Own-Tail-and-it-is-Dead&p=6134425#post6134425

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/327681-legacy-death-part-v-dead-eye-storm.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...iv-darker-than-absence-light.html#post5848150

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...h-part-iii-undying-interlude.html#post5750802

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...t-ii-graves-lesser-immortals.html#post5654679

Stuff before that:

http://diamondb.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=playing

Stuff attached.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 26, 2011)

For final ToH treasure division:

Jame's/Nar-Heru's excellent summary...



> Pit
> 60 GP Pearls (6)
> 3/19 -
> 
> ...




PLUS



> The wizard opens the chest:
> 
> 15 days, rations
> 3 potions, healing
> ...




And again, all pearls worth 100 gp.

PLUS PLUS: the bag with the female spirit held:

1000 sp
600 gp
10 pp

ALSO NOTE: currently Forge has both the bag of holding and heward's handy haversack. AND the mummy eye gem


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 26, 2011)

So, adding in the new coins from the female spirit:

Total Monetary Treasure: (3458gp equiv.) = 691gp 6sp each

18pp/5 = 3pp each 3 leftover
1480gp = 296gp
1500sp = 300sp
2800cp = 560cp

Gems:

6 - Pearls 60gp ea. = 3 of us
2 - Pearls 100gp ea = 2 of us
30 - Gems 50gp ea. = 6 ea
4 Big Gems = 4 of us
50 Small Gems, 1 Moonstone 1 Jade = 1 of us
So, if everyone records:

3pp
296gp
300sp
560cp

2 60 go pearls OR 1 100 gp pearl (I will take 1 100)
6 60gp gems.

1 of Emerald, Opal, Peridot, Large Pearl or the (50 small gems, jade, moonstone, and 3 pp) (I'll take the large pearl)

Has the group ever had a shared treasure policy for leftovers?  Something for buying raise dead scrolls, wagons, or other shared expenses?


----------



## ecayford (Jul 27, 2011)

I was just getting on this to see if anyone had the time or energy to do this!  Thanks.  

No policy that I'm aware of.  Seems like a good idea.  Or an investment in a profit making business.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 27, 2011)

You missed a piece of jade, with the moonstone. 

The quite large emerald, opal, peridot, and pearl are certainly worth more then the other, non-magic, treasure, (but the big money is the magic items). Hundreds of gold each. 

To maintain our sanity, lets say 1 big gem is worth about as much as the remaining 50 small gems, jade, moonstone, and 3 pp. 

And, your sure you want Forge to have both the bag of holding and haversack?

Also, how are you dividing the components? Or scrolls?


----------



## dyermaker001 (Jul 27, 2011)

TerraDave said:


> To maintain our sanity, lets say 1 big gem is worth about as much as the remaining 50 small gems, jade, moonstone, and 3 pp.




Great.  Edit above to reflect an even distribution.

For the scrolls, I have recorded them all up to this point, but anyone can use them.  Any interest in splitting them up?  Perhaps we should let someone else carry the haversack, maybe Ghen?


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jul 29, 2011)

*Division*

We'll take the healing components from the chest unless someone says anything.

For simplicity, could we just sell stuff (gems, magic) we're not keeping, and divide up the gp total?

We think ... ok, I think (Shayera disagrees) that we should keep the potions - at least the resistances - and maybe the dragon's breath.

We don't mind carrying the haversack, do we?  No, we agree that we don't mind.

Would it be simpler to use the Remove Affliction scroll to restore Forge to his normal vigor, or to seek arrangements within the city?  Perhaps the more accurate question would be: Which is cheaper, the cost of said scroll or the cost of services in the city?


----------



## ecayford (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to keep the scroll just in case we get hit again?

As we travel back to Watercross, you gather that Forge's short term goals are getting a transfer enchantment ritual to transfer the enchantment from the new sword to his axe, get the curse removed and stock up on other supplies like healing potions.  

Long term goals are accumulating fame and fortune.  He wants to eventually return to his clan a rich and famous dwarf and take over leadership from his goodie-two shoes older brother.

I know it was legacy of death, part 1 so I assume there is something in store for us but it might be helpful for us to get a sense of motivations so we don't run into another situation where we have trouble reaching a decision on what we should do as a party.  I regret not pushing more for gathering owl bear eggs and exploring the mines!


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 30, 2011)

Buckthorn has the potions. I guess Ghen could trade his mace for them, but I wouldnt advise it.

Forge is welcome to work on his motivation.

I will be touch by email.


----------



## kaltfeuer (Jul 30, 2011)

*Past Present Future*

We should have clarified - I think we (the party) should keep the potions, not sell them.  We do not need to keep them personally.  If Buckthorn has them, that's fine with us.

If Forge wishes to seek alternative methods of curing his ills. that's fine with us.

Indeed, we could also make use of a transfer enchantment ritual.  The mace is nice, but it's powers would better suit us in a different fashion.  It does, however, make a nice implement.  That would accommodate our short term motivations.

Our long term goals would include the destruction of all giants and undead.  Clearly, giants will have treasure and their downfall will bring fame and glory, so their destruction should help with Forge's aims, as well.  We wish to see all giants stripped of everything they hold dear.  We want them to watch as the lives of their fellows are snuffed out in front of them.


----------



## Flaming Bob (Aug 3, 2011)

I can think of a few nasty uses for the dragon breath potion. If no one objects, Lucien will hold onto that.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 15, 2011)

new in-charecter thread linked in the op


----------



## TerraDave (Jun 5, 2013)

*dwarves and the basilisk*

_As some of you may recall, the last time you were in the Shadow Coast, you encountered hostile and duplicitous, but sort of spaced out, elves in service of a Manticore._ 

This encounter originally had the dwarves luring the party to the basilisk. Then as at it slowed and restrained them, they would sweep in before the character turned to stone...It was sort of the companion to the elf encounter. 

For whatever reason, I decided that in the mean time, the basilisk had gotten more powerful, and taken care of the dwarves.

The original set up would have also been interesting. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...nake-Eating-its-Own-Tail-and-it-is-Dead/page8


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## dyermaker001 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nar has 24225 Residium remaining from the last tomb of horrors.  We also put all of the books into the bags of holding.  Nar has the Ioun Stone of Perfect Language.  At some point in the hut we got an Emerald and a Sapphire, I don't know the value.


----------



## Jin Abackis (Nov 25, 2013)

We found a total of 15K gp worth of stuff in the basilisk cave.

In the tomb, we also obtained:
               Several candles of extinguishing light (value??)
               A skull encrusted with gems (value??)
               A deadblast bone (Forge)
               Contents (books, scrolls, etc.) of the library (value??) 

In the hut, we found and kept:
               A ring of invisibility (Simorai)
               A variety of liquors and wines (value??)
               Cold iron shield (Forge)
               +3 robes of useful things (not sure if we kept this for Nar’s retirement fund)
               A hand grenade
               Some gems (value??)
               A pet guardian cat (did she come with us?)

Simorai also has 35K of residium.


----------



## Buckthorn (Nov 27, 2013)

Buckthorn would be interested in checking out local shops and smithies in Sigil, once we have divided the loot.  He is interested in either upgrading his Bracers of Archery or buying new Bracers (paragon tier) if he can afford it.


----------



## TerraDave (Dec 5, 2013)

Since I am sure you are dying to more reading....

For even more background, the posts on the first page of this thread has a good selection (and yet another type V demon encounter):

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?315232-Legacy-of-Death-Part-III-Undying-Interlude

And the “amber notes” here towards the top

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...eath-Part-IV-Darker-than-the-Absence-of-Light


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 3, 2014)

*And so, over the course of many years*

In Nov 2008 Bart the wizard, Samm the cleric, and Thaedrus the warlock journey to winter haven to investigate a former professor who has become a cultist of Orcus.

Jan 2010…still in Winterhaven. Rafa the elf cleric, Lucian the tie fling rogue would join Bart, Samm, and Don, Samm’s Paladin brother in the final confrontation with Kalarel. Thaedrus is dead. Don dies soon enough. 

March 2010 Bart, Lucian, and Rafa our joined by Buckthorn and Torrin the dragon born paladin to investigate slavers in the Thunderspire Labyrinth….

May 2010 Torin disappears, but Forge and Zhuva, ranger-wizard, are freed.

Nov 2010 the slaves are freed, the vecna serving wizard is destroyed, and a miracle happens, as Rafa, Buckthorn and Zhuva all die, or would have, if Ryassa had not intervened, saving Buckthorn, allowing Zhuva to ascend to the heavens.

Jan 2011 Lucian, Forge, and Buckthorn are joined by shifter cleric shaman Ghen-Uia Nis, who begin an epic journey by land and sea to the Shadow Coast, all in response to a letter from Bart. Shortly thereafter they meet wizards Malachia and Nar-heru. Malachia does not last. And Bart is found without his head. But the rest begin the journey to the Tomb of Horrors. 


July 2011, the Tomb is plunged, the demi-lich is confronted, and defeated. Ghen and Forge have their souls sucked out, but luck is with them, and all survive. 

August 2011, offered a reward by a merchant family, the five begin exploring  corruption in a strange fey-grave yard.

Dec 2011, still together, the five return to Watercross, and eventually end up back in Winterhaven, where Samm rejoins them, then dies. 

March 2012, the five by their own volition enter the shadow and seek out the ancient city of Moil, they find the shadow tomb and realize that Acererak has not been fully defeated. 

August 2012, Nar, Forge, Buckthorn, and Lucian enter Gamma World. Ghen is lost, and Lucian soon would be. 

May 2013. They return from Gamma World to Watercross and meet Simoria, Genasi Swordmage Artificer. Soon they are back at the tomb of horrors. 

August 2013, they escape a Githyanki legion by seeking “refuge” in Baba Yaga's Hut, Lucian comes, and goes. 

Nov 2013 Nar, Forge, Buckthorn and Simoria enter Sigil where they encounter factions, war with the githyanki, and learn the secrets of Nar’s book, which was Barts book, which was Kalarel’s book, which was Simon Amber’s book, which was Acererak’s book….

March 2014 The Lady of Pain stops Nar from rejoining the Book with the Code of Infinite Planes, destroying it and casting Nar into a maze. 

April 2014 Forge, Buckthorn and Simoria are cast into Hades by the Lady of Pain, where they meet the warlord Allowyn and his great cat Leandre. He seeks a horn to save his world. A very, very long day has begun.

July 2014 The long day ends as the party finds the Tomb of Dead Gods, has various reminders of the Tomb of Horrors, defeats the dead undead godling Nerul and has the final two part confrontation with Acererak. They somehow all survive to be thanked for serving dark, as well as light, at the end.


----------



## TerraDave (Aug 3, 2014)

11 players and 14 characters, not including Don, Leandre or NPCs that accompanied the party at points liked Robot1.

Bart, Sam (and Don), Thaedrus, Raffa, and Malakia all permanently died in play. Zhuva underwent divine ascension. Torrin and Ghen just sort of disappeared (though with Ghen it was during a major planar jaunt). Lucian died, came back, got lost, came back, and then just got lost. Forge died a few times, but survived at the end. And of course Nar was cast into a maze from which he will probably never escape.


----------

